# "Altes" Boot-Problem, ...

## Niko_K

Hi,

langsam, aber sicher geht meine Gedult dem Ende zu!!

Ich habe jetzt zum 2. mal in der Woche Gentoo 1.4rc1 installiert und ich habe eigentlich immer das selbe Problem!

Immer, wenn ich einen den Computer komplett ausschalte (Kaltstart) und dann versuche zu booten, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
ide0: reset success

hda: read_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: read_intr: error=0x10 [SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=79802892, sector=75497472

(das ganze dann ein paar mal)

end_request: I/O error, dev 03:03 (hda), sector 75497472

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:03
```

Ich hatte ein mit XFS das selbe Problem, nur dass dabei ein size check nicht funktionierte.

Man kann das Problem auch ziemlich einfach umgehen, denn ich muss nur mit einer LiveCD starten, dann ein reiserfsck durchführen und dann rebooten (also mit einem Warnstart, da geht es eigentlich immer)

Meine Boot-Partition ist ext3, war aber früher mal ext2, ich habe da echt keine Ahnung mehr, was ich noch tun kann!!

Wenn mein Gentoo mal korrekt startet, dann bekomme ich zwischen den Bootmeldungen immer folgendes zu sehen:

 *Quote:*   

> fsck.reiserfs: not found
> 
> ....
> 
> fsck: OK

 

Er findet also fsck für ext3, aber nicht für resierfs, muss ich da noch was emergen oder eine Datei ändern??

An GRUB kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, denn der Fehler kommt ja nur bei einem Kaltstart vor!

Ansonsten sieht mein GRUB genauso aus, wie in der install.txt (bis auf die Option"hdd=ide-scsi)!

Am Kernel selbst kann es ja eigentlich auch nicht liegen, denn den tmpfs Support habe ich an und wie gesagt, bei einem Warmstart funktioniert ja alles, ...

Kann mir wer helfen??

Niko

----------

## MaxX

das sieht stark nach einem hardware platten fehler aus, meine IBM deskstar hat das gleiche gemacht bevor sie dann ganz gestorben ist  :Sad: 

ODER, um das ganze ein wenig aufzulockern, es ist 'nur' der plattencontroller.

aber egal was, auf jeden fall hat das nix direkt mit dem linux zutun, es sei denn du hast den falschen ide treiber oder ne ide-beta-buggy-test-option in der kernel configuration eingeschalten.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

das wäre theoretisch möglich, denn ich hatte mit der selben Festplatte schonmal Probleme, ...

Naja, ich kann das Ganze ja nochmal mit meiner anderen Platte versuchen!

Aber eigentlich habe ich die Platte, auf der jetzt Gento läuft schon mal zu Matrox eingeschickt und die haben mit dann eine neue geschickt (die Platte ist also erst einen Monat alt)

Aber was ich dabei nicht ganz verstehe:

Warum funktioniert dann alles bei einem Warmstart problemlos??

Niko

----------

## ajordan

Hi Niko,

die Tools fuer Reiserfs bekommst du mit 'emerge reiserfsprogs'.

Wann meldet der kernel diese Fehler? Direkt beim init oder erst spaeter (evtl. beim setzen von Optionen mittels hdparm?

Alex

----------

## Niko_K

Hmm,

das ist eigentlich eine gute Frage, aber leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wann beim boot genau was passiert, ...

Naja, ich beschreib halt mal kurz den Vorgang.

Also alle Platten werden zuerst korrekt erkannt (hda, hdb, hdc, hdd)

Dann durchsucht der Kernel beim Booten die USB Devices und dann kommt auch schon der Fehler, ungefähr da, wo sonst die "bunte  Gentoo" - Schrift kommt.

Tut mir leid, ich kann das nicht so genau sagen, mein Rechner ist da einfach zu schnell, er braucht normalerweise für den gesamten Bootvorgang nichtmal 15sec.

Niko

----------

## Haldir

Hmm, das riecht nach Plattenfehler,Controllerfehler oder Kabelfehler

Ich krieg das gleiche ab und zu wenn ich eine kaputte CD einleg  :Wink: 

Ich würd mal sagen, dass es entweder nen Wackelkontakt, Haarriss, kalte Löststelle etc. sein könnte.

Da hilft nur austauschen und durchtesten

----------

## meyerm

Ohne Dich beunruhigen zu wollen, aber ich hatte auch mal genau diese Fehler 

```
{ DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
```

 bei einem alten Pentium1. Tja, mittlerweile dient er als Experimentierplattform fuer einen diskless Client, da der Controller wirklich im Eimer ist. Egal ob ich ne Platte dranhaenge oder nicht, wie auch imme rkonfiiguriert, er bootet nur noch mit "controller error".

Kurz: wenige Wochen nachdem diese Meldungen das erste mal auftraten ist der on-board-controller abgeraucht.  :Sad: 

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

danke, das hilft mir zumindest ein kleines bisschen, ...

Ich versuche das mal mit einer anderen Platte, ...

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

... bin ich mir nun sicher, dass es nicht an der Hardware liegen kann!!

Ich habe das Ganze jetzt schon mit drei Festplatten versucht (und zwei verschiedenen Mainboards).

Es ist also so gut wie unmöglich, dass der Fehler an der Hardware liegt!

Es muss mehr oder weniger an meinem Kernel liegen, ...

Ich habe jetzt schon einiges versucht (und noch gebe ich nicht auf), aber hatte denn nochniemand den selben Fehler, der ihn dann erfolgreich lösen konnte??

Naja, wenn ich den Fehler selbst finde, schreibe ich auf jeden Fall die Lösung hierrein!

Wenn jedoch schon wer die Lösung des Rätsels kennt,

bitte diese posten   :Very Happy: 

Niko

----------

## Henning

Hi,

ich habe hier dasselbe Problem. Hardware scheint ausgeschlossen zu sein.

Habe mit 2 neuen  80GB WD Platten an zwei unterschiedlichen Mainboards mit Promise PDC20265 getestet.

Gentoo 1.2 läuft, SuSE 8.0 dito., 1.4-rc1 findet jedoch meine root-partition mit gleicher Fehlermeldung nicht. 

Die Boot-CD hat damit jedoch keine Probleme.

Vielleicht doch eher ein Problem bei der Konfig der Kernels ?

Habe für XFS Support die xfs-sources verwendet. Sonst die gentoo-sources. Wie gesagt, mit 1.2 und gentoo-sources (-r7) und XFS kein Problem. Unter 1.4 finde ich bei den gentoo-sources auch gar keine Option für XFS.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

im englischen Forum hat wer geschrieben, dass er dieses Problem mit einem Bootstrap lösen konnte, ...

Naja, ich installier mal von Stage1 aus, ...

Niko

----------

## thund3rbird

Hi Ho,

ich habe das selbe Problem, und zwar unter der VMware!!

Da ist ein Hardwarefehler auch auszuschließen!!!!

Weil sonst alles unter VMware funktioniert!

Aber als ich das Problem schonmal hatte, da habe ich vergessen in der /etc/fstab  den wert bei der ROOT Partition von xfs auf ext3 umzustellen und schon ging es!!!

Jetzt habe ich aber ext3 eingestellt und habe ne neue Maschine aufgesetzt und da geht es nicht!!

Ich benutze die original vanilla sources und nur ext3/ext2 filesystems!

Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keine Lösung gefunden!!!

das schlaucht gewaltig!!

Kann es vielleicht an der Stage3 liegen von dem ich aus installiere??

hosta luego

mirko

P.S.:

 *Quote:*   

> @ Niko, welchen Bootloader benutzt du?

 

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also zuerst: Ich benutze Grub !!

Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist:

 Ich habe es nun entlich geschafft, ...

Mein Gentoo bootet nun immer richtig und die Anstrengung hat sich gelohnt!

Es lag dann wohl doch am Bootstrap, nur leider kann ich nicht sagen, ob man dazu das komplette System neu installieren muss oder einfach einen Bootstrap ausführen muss.

Naja, aber es funktioniert nach dem ewig langem Bootstrap mit anschließender Neuinstallation!

Niko

----------

## Henning

Hi,

ich habe noch einmal komplett von vorn begonnen mit der Installation (1.4 rc1).

Dabei habe ich eine 'alte' mit 1.2 erstellte XFS Partition auf der Platte belassen, den Rest neu gemacht.

Ich verwende die xfs-sources und habe damit jetzt kein Problem mehr bei der Erkennung der Partitionen (reiser, xfs, ext2).

Also lag es wohl irgendwie an einem nicht so ganz funktionsfähigem Kernel.

Inzwischen läuft auch KDE bei mir. Muß nur noch den ganzen Rest ans drehen bringen.

Gruß Henning

----------

